

Top Kill Is Failing, Source Tells NY Times - startuprules
http://gothamist.com/2010/05/28/top_kill_is_failing_source_tells_ti.php

======
stretchwithme
its time a bounty was offered for getting this job done. BP has failed. They
ought to be made to offer $100 million bounty to whoever shuts down that well
first.

surely there is someone out there that knows how to do this or who has the
will to forge a new solution. an underwater "Red Adair", if you will.

